# Post/Courier/Shipping to Abu Dhabi



## k.r. (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to Abu Dhabi. I placed an order for a book online and had it shipped regular international mail to my apartment. I put the street name, (Corniche Rd) and the Apartment Name and the flat #, in addition to Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates.

It has been 20 days. Will I ever receive the book? Should I go to the post office?

Thanks,
k.r.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Seriously??

There is no door to door postal service in the UAE, so it will never arrive at your apartment. You have to have things sent ot your PO Box, or via a proper courier service.

You can try Empost and Dubai Customs, but I wouldn't hold out much hope.

-


----------



## k.r. (Nov 17, 2009)

I didn't know. I thought they would give it to the security attendant at the apartment entrance, who would then deliver it or hold it for me. I heard there is a post office nearby, I will try to see where it might be. Thanks.


----------

